# computers v the old way



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I've been in business nearly 3 years and set up an invoice template on the pc with all the relevant info for all jobs in a variey of files. It worked fine until recently. The last few months i've been getting behind with stuff cos I'm just so busy. Crazy thing is the worst casualty is sending out invoices?? Anyone would think we didnt need the money.
So anyway, I've hired someone a couple of hours a week to keep me in line and her advice was to go back to using a paper system. What a difference. I don't know if any of you can relate to the relief of not having to use the computer, but I'm actually, almost enjoying the paperwork these days.

I've had A4 Invoices printed with the One bite wonders logo with a duplicate copy attached (not numbered to allow for mistakes) and we now keep a leger which is entered with every job. Simply Invoice number,client, Ammount Vat and ticked when paid.
We may have slipped into the dark ages. And I know It wouldnt work for a large organisation, but I'm a very happy bunny and the records are more efficient than they ever were
I would be really interested to hear your views and experiences of how your systems work


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

I like scansoft omniform......


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

initial contract is sent out e-mail.....50% deposit due at time of booking, balance due day of event or prior to if it's a wedding. Paper reciept given at the time.

The only time I have money hanging out there is for university contracts, the net is good so I put up with the 3 week delay in payment. But other than that I started taking credit cards just to have pharmaceudical (sp?) lunch business......


----------



## catering-utah (Feb 8, 2008)

With technology, it really matters on how you use it, how familiar you are with it, etc... Also, how large your business is makes a big difference on whether you can use paper for your company business vs. computers.


----------



## zondar (Mar 25, 2008)

How many people in catering use online ordering? 

Are there package solutions out there or do caterers end up customising their websites to accommodate this business? 

How much would online ordering be worth to a catering business?

It's something i've been thinking about for a little while...


----------



## johnbit (Apr 24, 2008)

Zondar, it's better you start a new thread. I'm interested to know this question too, maybe I will post.


----------



## dinewithstyle (May 6, 2008)

Hi all, 

I'm a webmaster for a catering firm so maybe I can help. 

IT only really helps improve efficiency in large organisations, in terms of pcs vs paper you're probably better off with the old fashioned way - less hassle. IT also tends to have a steep learning curve that paperwork doesn't have. 

Online ordering on the other hand is a very good idea, especially if you're taking deposit payment through your website as well - you don't have to wait for a cheque, cash the cheque, then wait for it to clear, and you know if a client is fibbing when they say it's in the post!! Since adding a form to our website we've got a lot more enquiries. If you want more help or info send me a pm, or leave a post and I'll get back to you soon as I can.

Warm Regards, 


Joel


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

I think that Shroomgirl is a very savvy business-person.

Get Quickbooks software and a CPA, and ask the CPA to make a process for you. BUT you have to follow your own rules, like Shroomgirl laid out.

Right now I'm waiting for checks from the consulate of Portugal, the consulate of France, the consulate Slovenia, etc etc. They should have never been extended credit for an event that 8 conuls were paying for.


----------



## zondar (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Joel, thats a point i hadnt thought of yet... 

I'll start a new thread as requested.

Z


----------

